# aluminum track indoor layout



## TROYMALECKI (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok guys we have all heard the pros and cons of using al track outdoors but what about 250 or 332 indoors. Has anyone ever used or had problems using al track with track power on a indoor setup. My basement limits the size to 10 rad curves. So I have decided a nice industrial partial dockside great lakes railroad would be cool with 44 tonners centercabs and switchers. Yes there will be atleast one run around track for constant running. I like aluminum for the cost but my concern is not the conductivity in the rail but at the joints. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

A friend of mine has all brass track outside, but has some aluminum inside and he doesn't seem to have any problems with it. Now that the weather has started to get nasty most of his train running is inside now and I go to his place at least about twice a month and have never seen a difference between the aluminum portion of his layout and the brass. THis is all track powered. 
Bob


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I used alum track on a indoor loop for 10 years and hated it ..... it was a mess when i cleaned it got black stuff everywhere .... then redid it with brass and have run that for 10 years now been much happer with it only have to clean it once or twice a year .... but the layout is run every day


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you really mean 10' radius? That would be a nice wide curve.


----------

